

What iOS7 looks like (and other tidbits) - drinchev
http://9to5mac.com/2013/06/09/what-ios7-looks-like/

======
tathagata
The new icons look ugly, especially the gradients in the background.
Psychedelic looking, should come with a warning.

~~~
drinchev
I agree. In fact those icons are not the real ones. They are created on
Photoshop, by a inside beta tester, who described them. I really think that
we'll see something really cool after a couple of hours!

